
The Indestructible Idea of the Basic Income - Dowwie
http://reason.com/archives/2017/06/03/the-indestructible-idea-of-the
======
Dowwie
KERA Think Podcast with the author of the article:
[http://think.kera.org/2017/06/12/how-a-basic-income-could-
en...](http://think.kera.org/2017/06/12/how-a-basic-income-could-end-poverty/)

